# Google goes dark for 2 minutes, kills 40% of world's net traffic



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> You can all relax now. The near-unprecedented outage that seemingly affected all of Google's services for a brief time on Friday is over.
> 
> The event began at approximately 4:37pm Pacific Time and lasted between one and five minutes, according to the Google Apps Dashboard. All of the Google Apps services reported being back online by 4:48pm.
> 
> The incident apparently blacked out every service Mountain View has to offer simultaneously, from Google Search to Gmail, YouTube, Google Drive, and beyond.


More


----------

